# SquareTrade for the iPhone 4



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Does anyone have a discount code for SquareTrade? Has anyone bought the warranty for their iPhone4? I just got mine today and want to get the warranty. It is $99 which is a little high. Of course, paying $499 to replace it makes the $99 a good deal.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

As long as you don't lose it, Apple will replace your phone with a refurb for $199.  You only need to pay $599 (16GB) or $699 (32GB) if you no longer have possession of it.

So with a SquareTrade warranty, you're out $99 if you don't use it, and $149 if you do ($50 deductible); whereas with no warranty, you're out $0 if you don't break your phone, and $199 if you do.  So absolute worst case, you're $50 worse off going without the warranty.  Considering I've broken exactly one phone (which cost $69 to fix) in the 15 years I've carried one and the 10 years I've carried two, I know which is the right choice for me.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

You are probably right, but I travel a lot for work and no matter how careful I am things get banged around going through security and in my purse when under the seat. I am worried about cracking the screen or getting bumped. On Monday while going through security my iPhone fell out of my purse going through the xray. Not a big deal because it was in a basket, but one of the security guys grabbed up my purse and sent it flying to the ground. I had a heart attack, but luckily I had a bumper case on it and it also slides down into a leather case so it was pretty protected. 

If I can find a code for 20 or 30 percent off it would only be $70 or $80. Hopefully, someone gets a code in the next week or so.


----------

